#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Macro to move an email from sent folder to another sent folder

## taylorsm

Macro below opens a template and changes the "from" field to an alternative email address that the user has on their outlook. After sending through, the email is going to the original account's Sent Folder instead of the other. Can that be adjusted?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

